# Name change



## Finntastic (Mar 26, 2016)

How do I change my name.  I have used my real last name and it's not a common name and would just prefer to be a little more anonymous.  Thanks.


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 26, 2016)

dterkkila said:


> How do I change my name.  I have used my real last name and it's not a common name and would just prefer to be a little more anonymous.  Thanks.


I changed mine at the election board when I ran for office.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm confused....

If you are talking about your username on TUGBBS, click 'Contact BBS Admin' at the very bottom of this page. I bet they can guide you through this and just assign your membership to another username of your choosing.

If, otoh, you want to change your name on a deed, you would have to go through the county where it's registered, or at least through the resort.

If you want a permanent name change, see a lawyer in your area.

Jim


----------



## Finntastic (Mar 26, 2016)

Sorry, I should have clarified. I just want to change my name on TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 26, 2016)

what do you want it to be?


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 27, 2016)

dterkkila said:


> How do I change my name.  I have used my real last name and it's not a common name and would just prefer to be a little more anonymous.  Thanks.


This topic is covered in the BBS Help section (yellow link in blue naviigaion bar above).  See http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=400642


----------



## Finntastic (Mar 27, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> what do you want it to be?



i think a good name would be Finntastic.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 27, 2016)

easy enough!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> easy enough!



Brian, I sent a message to Tug Admin today with a similar request.  After ten years on Tug, and since I'm no longer driving a BMW, it's time for a change. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2016)

BMWguynw said:


> Brian, I sent a message to Tug Admin today with a similar request.  After ten years on Tug, and since I'm no longer driving a BMW, it's time for a change.
> 
> Dave



Oh no!  How will we know it's you?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Oh no!  How will we know it's you?



LOL! I'm asking to change my screen name to *DaveNW*.  Since everybody knows I'm Dave, and I live between Seattle and the Canadian Border, it makes the most sense.  I'm still a BMW guy, just not THE guy. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2016)

Suggestion:  Put your former name in your signature, until we get used to it.

"Formerly, BMWguynw"


----------



## Finntastic (Mar 27, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> easy enough!



Thank you


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2016)

Whoa! I never knew this was possible. I never thought about long therm when I basically let a computer generate my user name. Not sure it would make much sense to change it now though.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2016)

BMWguynw said:


> LOL! I'm asking to change my screen name to *DaveNW*.  Since everybody knows I'm Dave, and I live between Seattle and the Canadian Border, it makes the most sense.  I'm still a BMW guy, just not THE guy.
> 
> Dave



My dh became a BMW guy.  Just picked up a brand new X5.  Frankly, it scares me.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2016)

Luanne said:


> My dh became a BMW guy.  Just picked up a brand new X5.  Frankly, it scares me.




I sold my second X5 about six months ago.  I'd owned a 3 Series wagon, a 3 series convertible, and a 3 series coupe over a lot of years.  My spouse had owned a 5 Series sedan, and another 3 Series, at one time or another.  Currently drives a 6 Series convertible.  So we still have one BMW in the garage.  BMW's are great cars, but my life is much "smaller" now, and my ~two mile commute on surface streets to and from work didn't even give the car a chance to warm up. Sending it on its way was the right thing to do.  if I lived in Santa Fe, I'd gladly have an X5, and love every minute of it.  

*DeniseM*, I had planned to add something to my signature, so folks will know it's still the old smilin' Dave they know and get tired of.  

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2016)

Plus - don't change your Avatar - that will help.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Plus - don't change your Avatar - that will help.



Good idea.  

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 27, 2016)

haha..not sure if you are serious Dave, but I didnt see a note from you?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> haha..not sure if you are serious Dave, but I didnt see a note from you?



Hi Brian,

Actually, I was serious. I asked Doug earlier today about it, and he confirmed the username is available.  I sent a request via the "Contact BBS Admin" form, as linked in the thread Doug referenced above. I think it went out normally.  If you'd prefer, I can send the request a different way? It was this form: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/sendmessage.php

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 28, 2016)

ah, if doug is on it i must have just missed the email (it goes to both of us)


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> ah, if doug is on it i must have just missed the email (it goes to both of us)



It's all good.  I can send another request. I had PM'd Doug with a question about whether previous posts would show under the new username, or would they be shown as the previous username.  He said everything shows the new username.  That was when he confirmed DaveNW was available.  I then sent the official request asking to change names.  But maybe I didn't hit the Send button?  Wouldn't be the first time I've done that.  ?

Dave


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 28, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> ah, if doug is on it i must have just missed the email (it goes to both of us)


I haven't seen it either.  Maybe you forgot to hit the Send button.

But based on this thread, I'll take it as a submitted request and act on it.

[Edit]  Now done.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 28, 2016)

Finntastic said:


> i think a good name would be Finntastic.



I changed my TUG name a few years back for the same reason, but wish I had thought of Finntastic myself, since I'm Finnish.


----------



## Ty1on (Mar 28, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> LOL! I'm asking to change my screen name to *DaveNW*.  Since everybody knows I'm Dave, and I live between Seattle and the Canadian Border, it makes the most sense.  I'm still a BMW guy, just not THE guy.
> 
> Dave



I was hoping for something like OldBeatUpFordFiestaGuy


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2016)

Today I changed from my Easter Avatar to my Baseball Avatar which I will keep for baseball season.  Hopefully, I don't confuse people with my avatar changes.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> I was hoping for something like OldBeatUpFordFiestaGuy



Actually, it's a newer one.  LOL!

Yes, everyone:  I'm official!! Remember my former name with kindness. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 28, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Today I changed from my Easter Avatar to my Baseball Avatar which I will keep for baseball season.  Hopefully, I don't confuse people with my avatar changes.



I love your Peanuts character avatar. And that you can change it seasonally. I caught so much flak the last time I tried to retire the pontificating chipmunk that I think he's about permanent.

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> I love your Peanuts character avatar. And that you can change it seasonally. I caught so much flak the last time I tried to retire the pontificating chipmunk that I think he's about permanent.
> 
> Jim



The confusion happens when people end up using the same avatars. Someone recently started using the same avatar as you (in the Marriott forum primarily). I was confused at first because their responses to some threads made any sense because I didn't think you knew that much about Marriott properties. It made sense when I read the name.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 28, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> The confusion happens when people end up using the same avatars. Someone recently started using the same avatar as you (in the Marriott forum primarily). I was confused at first because their responses to some threads made any sense because I didn't think you knew that much about Marriott properties. It made sense when I read the name.



Let me see if I understand..... you knew someone had used my avatar because their answers made sense?  I don't know whether to be miffed about someone borrowing an avatar I don't own, or be happy that someone using it gave good responses in a forum I only know through reading others' posts.

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Let me see if I understand..... you knew someone had used my avatar because their answers made sense?  I don't know whether to be miffed about someone borrowing an avatar I don't own, or be happy that someone using it gave good responses in a forum I only know through reading others' posts.
> 
> Jim



Not that at all. Not saying your posts don't makes sense, at least most of the time . I was just reading responses that from the avatar looked like they were coming from you, but I could tell from the responses that they weren't. I would not normally have an issue, but when the avatar is so recognizable and associated with a long time active Tugger, it made me have to take a double take.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> The confusion happens when people end up using the same avatars. Someone recently started using the same avatar as you (in the Marriott forum primarily). I was confused at first because their responses to some threads made any sense because I didn't think you knew that much about Marriott properties. It made sense when I read the name.



I know what you mean - when a newbie comes along and chooses a stock avatar that is available on TUG, it's like they are "impersonating," the regular Tugger who uses the same Avatar.

It's not hard to make you own avatar:  

Find a picture you like on the internet and copy it (I just do a screen shot.)

Edit out most of the background.

Resize it to no larger than 80 pixels tall or wide, and then just upload it to TUG, by selecting it in the User CP Avatar function.


----------

